# sata_nv hangs under heavy disk access

## snakattak3

Just got 2 new 160gig sata drives. I have them set up as a raid device, using software raid, and i have this annoying problem. When there is heavy disk access, the system hangs, for a couple of minutes maybe, and then starts going again. I noticed this when I was copying my root to the new drives. It'll start copying, and all of a sudden just stop, on a small file, hang, sometimes for a couple of minutes, then the hdd light kicks in and it starts copying again. It took about 2 hours to copy over my /usr directory, which is about 5 or so gigs big. Where do I start looking for this problem? I have an asus k8n motherboard, and like I said, the sata drives are set up as raid0 using software raid.

----------

## snakattak3

Well, i figured out its the software raid or something causing it. Because when I reformat and repartition the drives to have 1 partition, and start copying over a bunch of stuff, it doesn't have the same hangups, in fact its quite fast. Copied over 7gigs and no hangups like with raid setup. So now... Do I use the "hardware" raid built into my motherboard? or do I figure out why the software raid is causing this?

----------

